# Knife nuts please read :-)



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2014)

I know im not the only knife nut here. Personally I love Spyderco, they are sinister sharp and affordable. (Plus they partner with some of my favorite knife makers such as Fred Perrin, Laci Szabo etc.) I am working out which products to bring in from my supplier for my next shipment. If you are interested in ordering something please let me know and if we carry it I can get you a great price. I was looking at getting some Microtech and Kabar knives (specifically the Zombie versions). We are setting up our Zombie section and need some good stuff there. We want to carry quality tools (knives are tools!), things that we would use in our own home, not the cheap $5 stuff that will snap in half and stab you in the face lol. If you are interested please let me know via PM or even here and I'll order them in this shipment. Thanks!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What material are they made of and where?
I make my own anyway, BUT I do love to sample what's out there.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Get rid of that green yuppie color and you might get more takers.


----------



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2014)

Tell me what you like and we can get it


----------



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2014)

1095 steel


----------



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2014)

Magus said:


> What material are they made of and where?
> I make my own anyway, BUT I do love to sample what's out there.


beautiful blade!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Get rid of that green yuppie color and you might get more takers.


I think biohazard is usually yellow or yellow/black and somehow that day-glo green got adopted as the "official" zombie color.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

SOG Aegis in digicam with black blade, no tanto, no half serated, kabar large heavy bowie, Spyderco tenatious in safety orange, abd possibly a drool worthy Benchmade auto... Id be interested in prices for all, but mostly the Sog Aegis...


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Gransfors bruks Outdoor axe, Carpenter's axe, or Wildlife axe. Wood, leather and high quality steel. Kind of old school I quess but that's how I roll. You can keep the zombie this and that, dayglow green and plastic. No offense but usually stuff like that is meant to sell but not really use.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Zombie, in the survival knife area you might want to check out the Schrade SCHF9 and SCHF!0 knives and see what you can do with bulk order prices.

I purchased a SCHF9 ($45.00 at Academy) and am very pleased with it. It is a very rugged all around knife and the pouch attached to the sheath can be used to store some survival items.

Magus, that is a Zombie Eradicator of the first order. Beautiful work Bro.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

Famine Tanto? Death dagger? Petulance Chopper?  

I agree with others these are gimmicks not serious bush craft /survival tools 
I have no use for any of them.How about some legitimately useful bush craft knifes & decent quality campers Ax's


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

The green seems good for camping. Easy to find. These knives are full tang? Can you put up videos of them being used and abused? Chopping wood, breaking down firewood into kindling, skinning and cleaning game/fish?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was just going to say that. Lime green may not be good for tactical special operator missions, but it makes it a whole lot harder to lose went out camping or hiking. Besides like anything else some Krylon, para cord, duct tape, leather, etc. do could change that in a hurry if you suddenly have to go on a super commando field operation. Plus I don't think zombies care what color the handle is.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of the EMS tools I was looking at when I was in EMT school were all day-glow lime green or lemon yellow. 

Hmmm I've gotten kind of attached to my RAT-1 for EDC but I liked having the extra tools on my Victorinox Rescue Tool... I need to rethink that. I bought two of those when they finally started making it with basic black handles.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm partial to "big knife".


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Zombie said:


> 1095 steel


Worthy material.I remember reading somewhere that you can remove/swap the scales for something more "Manly" BUT they would show up fast if you dropped it.can you get cocobolo or ivory?



oldvet said:


> Magus, that is a Zombie Eradicator of the first order. Beautiful work Bro.


That's the Mk1 version, I'm too lazy to post the MK4 Xombax.:laugh:
I blatantly stole/improved an African design and used tempered medium carbon boiler plate and "Hillbilly Micarta" as a grip. like the nickel knuckle knocker? LOL


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I'm partial to "big knife".


no bottle opener?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I'm partial to "big knife".


Big Knife..........Small sword ???????????

I like that, kinda like Crocodile DunDee "That not a Knife,THIS IS A KNIFE"


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

Sentry18 said:


> I'm partial to "big knife".


Does it have a compass in the handle!! :droolie:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

crabapple said:


> Big Knife..........Small sword ???????????


Looks like the perfect size sword for a hobbit.


----------



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2014)

wow you guys have nice blades. )

Sorry for the late replies. Yes they come with black scales to switch out. Also I just put that up as a possible but we can do something more serious if you like. Let me research your suggestions and see what I can do


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What's the going price?


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

I was just given a m48 kommando fighter and was wondering what y'all think about its qaulity


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a new knife to replace the one that SOMEONE *cough*hubby*cough* broke the tip off of. My old one was an operator style knife. Matte black and camo with a decent heft. Double-sided blade, one serrated, the other smooth. Came to a pointed tip...previously. Turns out, to his surprise, that you can't use a knife like that for prying.
So, if anyone has any replacement suggestions, I'm all ears. We do have a Buck factory nearby, so I was thinking about going there.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How much of a tip? I refurbish old blades.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> How much of a tip? I refurbish old blades.


I'll take a pic here in a minute. It's like half an inch to an inch gone.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Apparently, I found the whole thing very traumatizing, because it's not nearly as bad as I remember.


----------



## Atticus (Sep 21, 2014)

I may have just what you're looking for I have a Benchmade knife I got in TX at a knife dealer


----------



## Atticus (Sep 21, 2014)

It has the seated edge on the top and a clean cutting edge on the bottom. Nice knife I've had it about a year


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Atticus said:


> It has the seated edge on the top and a clean cutting edge on the bottom. Nice knife I've had it about a year


How long is it? My issue seems to be that nobody has a knife this long and hefty. I really love it lol


----------



## Atticus (Sep 21, 2014)

The blade is 4" legal length


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*They all have a purpose.........*

Every tool is design for a purpose, just like knifes and machetes and axes.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Toffee said:


> Apparently, I found the whole thing very traumatizing, because it's not nearly as bad as I remember.


If you're willing to [email protected] I'll fix it for 10$


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, yes please! I'll pm you.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

in fortunately out of production but this is a Gerber. It's my baby, really too long would probably never by one like this now but have no reason to replace it. Handle doesn't slip with blood or water, never gets too hot or cold. Gutted and butchered 9 deer with out sharpening including going through bone. It served in the Marine Corps with me. People made fun of it until they needed shelter or camoflodge. I have cleaned squirrels with it. Triangular blade with brass hilt? Sheath has Alice clips. Lots of use and weather abuse works great.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Over 20 years old, used every weekend at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Atticus (Sep 21, 2014)

It's a Gerber nice knife. All ways nice to have an old solid piece to hand down in the family.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Zombie for the offer, may contact you at some time to add some to the "family" I assume by the post you sell different brands. I know you mentioned spyderco, sorry but IMHO they are a way over priced junk blade. I've had 3 that were won in contests and none of them held up more than a couple weeks, while my little $30 kershaw has been kicking for 4 years now.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Thanks Zombie for the offer, may contact you at some time to add some to the "family" I assume by the post you sell different brands. I know you mentioned spyderco, sorry but IMHO they are a way over priced junk blade. I've had 3 that were won in contests and none of them held up more than a couple weeks, while my little $30 kershaw has been kicking for 4 years now.


I have found many cheaper knives work as well or better then the ones that cost 5 or 10 time as much.

That no counting the hand/bench made knives, they are better, but labor heavy so they cost more & are always worth the cost.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

For those that hadn't noticed Zombie has not posted in 3 months.
Maybe the spammer went away.


----------

